# Motherboard for Pentium 4 2.4ghz



## pritamonline (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi Friends, recently my desktop's motherboard got damaged and the Hardware vendor said i'll need to replace motherboard. 

It has Pentium 4 2.4ghz processor, 1GB Ram (which are still good). Could you please suggest a motherboard which i can use with this processor.  

This machine will be used solely for gaming purpose only. Kids used to play games like mortal kombat, mario, dave, NFS2, NFS underground, NFS7.   

I don't wish to purchase additional graphics card.  

So please suggest a motherboard which will have good onboard graphics that would support NFS games.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 18, 2011)

The worst thing is that these mobos have reached End Of life. The LGA 775 socket isnt produced by Intel anymore.


Suggest you to get a full upgrade. Even AMD will release a new line of processors very soon 

I just dont feel its worth investing in these old mobos and processors anymore


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 18, 2011)

i think G31/G33 & even G41/.... will support pentium4 but most likely the ram in use is DDR1 & not supported by majority of these boards. if this is the case, going for a new processor + motherboard + ram will be a better option. and for casual gaming, 6-7k is all one need to spend for it.


----------



## pritamonline (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you guys for your replies. 

A guy from this forum has sent me a private message stating...
"_I have a intel DG35EC motherboard, which can be used for your Pentium 4 processor. The board has intel GMA X3500 onboard and this can run even NEED for Speed carbon at 1024x768 resolution at medium settings._"

I hv asked him for his details & expected price.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Is your P4 a socket-775 one? What's it's exact model no.?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

@pritamonline: availability will be rare..I myself used I845GV chipset mobo for P4 2.4 proccy... u can search for Gigabyte mobo or MSI

but I dont knw the price,u will get them


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

There are different models of P4 processors and from Pentium 4 2.4 GHz, we simply can't tell you it belongs to which family and which motherboard can be paired with it. We need the exact model number.

For this download *CPU-Z* from *here*. Then run it and check the CPU tab. You will get detail information.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 19, 2011)

pritamonline said:


> Thank you guys for your replies.
> 
> A guy from this forum has sent me a private message stating...
> "_I have a intel DG35EC motherboard, which can be used for your Pentium 4 processor. The board has intel GMA X3500 onboard and this can run even NEED for Speed carbon at 1024x768 resolution at medium settings._"
> ...



it uses DDR2 ram which you "may" need to purchase also. & with the current memory pricing, its best to get a DDR3 compatible board with a DDR3 ram & an entry level Athlon II X2/X3 processor. 

DDR2 price has gone up a lot & its seriously not worth it. then again compatibility of processor comes into consideration.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 19, 2011)

Sam, let him confirm what kind of Pentium 4 model he is using first, then we can suggest. Otherwise I don't think our suggestions, based on only assumtion, will confuse the OP only.


----------



## subhransu123 (Aug 20, 2011)

I think you should go for zebrinic motherboard which support p- 4 and its cost is approx 2300 in kolkata.....


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2011)

subhransu123 said:


> I think you should go for zebrinic motherboard which support p- 4 and its cost is approx 2300 in kolkata.....



compatibility might be an issue.


----------

